# Pre Storm Jitters



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Here we go upper mid west! It's coming.....Dakota's, IA, MN, WI, MI. 

The first plowable storm for Central MN. I really haven't been getting to excited when they forecasted snow earlier in the week. But with less than 24hrs to go and more reliable weather reports I'm starting to get that "First time out" anxiety. Waiting and anticipating for snow is fare more painful to me than being in the truck for 30+hrs straight. 

Let's go make some $$$$$ boy's and girl's!!!!!!:yow!:


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

I am waiting



TAKE YOUR CAMERA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we all want pics


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

glad im not the only one. Granted you guys are going to have alot more to push than I but Im to the point that I am going to have a hard time sleeping tonight,lol. Im actually trying to stay off the computer to keep the excitement/dissappointment at bay but its not really working, haha


----------



## OldSchoolPSD (Oct 16, 2007)

Well ya'll have fun with it, I'll be stuck up in WI with the big truck. Oh well, doesn't look this storm is gonna hit back home anyways. Good thing too, I don't need my little brother out there tearing my equiptment up when i'm not around.


----------

